# Towns, villages, brochs and megaliths: 5000 years of human settlement on ORKNEY



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Last week I visited Orkney, the Scottish archipelago just north of Great Britain. 

I stayed on Mainland. At 523 sq km (202 sq mi) it is the largest island of the group, and 10th largest island in the British Isles overall. 

Kirkwall

My first stop was the capital and largest city, Kirkwall. 

While it does have an airport, into which I flew, if you are looking for megacity/metropolis photos, you can close this thread already, because Orkney's largest city is about 8500 residents. (This means on days where a couple of big cruise ships call -- it's the UK's biggest cruise destination, believe it or not -- the population can almost double.)

However if you like quaint towns, rural vernacular architecture and historic & prehistoric buildings from this century back to the neolithic - this thread might be for you.

Anyway enough talking, on with the photos. As a port, where else to start but the harbour.

Kirkwall Harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Kirkwall Harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Kirkwall Harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Boats in Kirkwall Harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Kirkwall Harbour at twilight by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

(this port is for local ferries/vessels, the cruise liners dock a few km outside town)


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Let's walk along the harbour front, past The Kirkwall Hotel

Kirkwall harbourfront by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Kirkwall Hotel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

and down Bridge Street:

Bridge Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Kirkwall bunting by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Bridge Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

We reach Broad Street, the nucleus of the town in terms of civic space.

Broad Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Broad Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

On one side, the Town Hall, flying the Orkney Flag

Orkney flag flying over the Town Hall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Town Hall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Opposite, St Magnus Cathedral:

St Magnus Cathedral / Town Hall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Kirkwall Cathedral by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Kirkwall Cathedral and War Memorial at night by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Construction of this red sandstone building, the most northerly cathedral in the British Isles, began in 1137. Different parts of the building date from various subsequent centuries.

Let's take a closer look.

Cathedral frontage by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

St Magnus Cathedral by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

St Magnus Cathedral by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

St Magnus Cathedral by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Cathedral tower by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Cathedral clock tower by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Cathedral clock by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

And inside:

St Magnus Cathedral nave by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Stained glass window in Kirkwall Cathedral by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

St Magnus Cathedral interior by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

St Magnus Cathedral nave by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Two features of the local vernacular architecture really stood out to me.

First, these stepped rooflines. According to my mate's girlfriend's dad (!) the style originates in the Netherlands, and came to Scotland with a wave of Presbyterian Dutch immigrants. I have no idea.

Stepped Rooflines by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Stepped rooflines by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Second, the distinctive curve of these overhanging corners, where the houses 'cut away' to widen the (narrow) streets.

Notched corner by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Notched corners by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Various streets of Kirkwall

Broad Street / Curiosity Shop by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Bookseller by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Victoria Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Victoria Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Victoria Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Clay Loan by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Junction Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

St Olafs Wynd by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Laing Street(?) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Kirkwall terrace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Kirkwall assortment, part 2

Masonic Hall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Stairs by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Orkney Wireless Museum by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Viking Post Office by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Cathedral above the rooftops by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Church by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Kirkwall has a fire station and also a small power station, seen on the left here.

Kirkwall Power Station and Fire Station by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Usually, Orkney's electricity comes via a subsea link to the main national grid, under Pentland Firth, and the power station is inactive. But in case of damage to this cable, this power station is on standby as a reserve.

Actually, even with it switched it off, Orkney sometimes puts more electricity back into the grid than it takes, as it is a hub of uk renewable energy. You'll see lots of wind turbines in the photos as the thread goes on, and there is also lots of research happening here into tidal generation.

Here's the power station from across the Peedie Sea (actually a small lake)

Kirkwall Power Station across the Peedie Sea by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

And the cathedral from the same place.

Cathedral across the Peedie Sea by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

this is the hotel I stayed at, the building dates from 1670 (although not as a hotel)

Orkney Hotel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

1670 (Orkney Hotel) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Next to the cathedral, Palace Road leads to not one but two (ruined) palaces.

The round tower of the Bishop's Palace is most obvious:

Palace Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Bishop's Palace tower by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

But first I visited the Earl's Palace.

Quoting Historic Scotland, "The Earl’s Palace was built around 1606 by Patrick, Earl of Orkney. Known as ‘Black Patie’, the tyrannical Patrick ruled the Northern Isles with an iron fist from 1592 until his execution 23 years later. It was declared at his trial that he used slave labour to build his residences."

Earl's Palace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Earl's Palace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Earl's Palace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Chimney in the Earl's Palace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Earl's Palace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Cathedral / Earl's Palace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Cathedral / Earl's Palace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Earl's Palace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

The Earl's Palace offered a few new angles of Kirkwall town.

Kirkwall from the Earl's Palace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Kirkwall from the Earl's Palace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Kirkwall from the Earl's Palace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

But then onto the Bishop's Palace...

Cathedral from inside the Bishop's Palace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

...which "was built around the same time as St Magnus’s Cathedral, in the early 12th century", but I didn't take any of the historical information in, as I was too busy being excited that you could climb to the top of the tower.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

This afforded excellent views of the cathedral:

St Magnus Cathedral - wide angle by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

St Magnus Cathedral from Bishop's Palace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Cathedral & graveyard by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Cathedral round window by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Cathedral door by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Cathedral weathervane by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Graveyard by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

and the town:

View to Town Hall from Bishop's Palace tower by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Town hall / Orkney flag / Cathedral by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Town hall / Orkney flag by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Kirkwall, from Bishop's Palace tower by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

My last Kirkwall experience was a comical one;

Stag do hi-jinx by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

a group of local young men celebrating a stag do (bachelor party) in traditional style, getting drunk in a pickup, covering each other in muck and cling-film-taping the stag to a lamppost in the middle of a roundabout.

this provided much needed entertainment as I waited several hours for the midnight ferry back to Aberdeen, when I left Orkney at the end of my trip.

The thread is not done yet though, next stop Stromness!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Orkney villages :cheers:


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks christos!

Next stop -

Stromness

Stromness is the second biggest town on Orkney, with a population of about 2200. This is incredible to me as I grew up in a village with an almost identical population - and it always felt very much like a village, fairly small and insignificant, not anywhere close to being a town. But despite the equivalent population, Stromness does feel like more of a town, as it has a ferry port and various other services and shops and hotels serving the wider Western Mainland population, plus tourists.

Still, it's a rather small place. For my money it is more picturesque than Kirkwall, with a nicer, laid back vibe. As at Kirkwall let's start at the harbour.

Stromness Harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Boats in Stromness Harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Boats in Stromness Harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Stromness RNLI Lifeboat by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Stromness only really has one main street, which runs from the harbour parallel to the waterfront. Here's a virtual walk down that street, in roughly the right order, although not guaranteed!

The Stromness Hotel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Stromness main street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

(former) Stromness Post Office by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Stromness main street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Stromness main street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Stromness main street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Stromness main street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Notched corner by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Stromness main street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Stromness main street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Stromness main street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Stromness main street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Stromness main street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Stromness main street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Stromness main street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

At this point the houses on the left hand side of the road run out, and you're left with a clear view over the bay

Sailboat at Stromness by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Boats / Stromness house by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Sailboat at Stromness by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Sailboat at Stromness by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

or back towards the town/harbour

Stromness by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Stromness by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Stromness by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Around this point I came upon a cat sleeping on a fence post

Cat on a fencepost by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Cat on a fencepost by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Cat on a fencepost, gull on a chimney by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Coming off this main street on the sea-ward side are a series of little alleys offering glimpses down to the water

Stromness side alley by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Stromness side alley by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Stromness side alley by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Boats in Stromness by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Stromness side alley by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Sharing the view with a gull and a stone bear by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Bear / Gull by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

On the opposite side, a series of alleys and passages leading uphill

Stromness side alley by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Cat in Khyber Pass by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Hellihole Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Free Kirk Lane by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Stromness Town Hall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Melvin Place by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Storm drain by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the interesting tour of this very 'particular' part of the world.....


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks Jane!

a few more from Stromness. One sunny morning I explored the "uphill" part of town a little

Franklin Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Stromness houses by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Stromness side alley by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Stromness side alley by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Ballanden's Close by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Stromness hosts the Pier Arts Centre. In 2007 the 18th/19th century buildings were extended, the scheme won the Royal Incorporation of Architects in Scotland's Doolan Award for the Best Building in Scotland 2007.

Pier Arts Centre by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Pier Arts Centre by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

when I visited they had quite a lot of these inflatables on show...

Pier Arts Centre by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Finally, a couple of bus window shots from the northern outskirts of Stromness.

Outskirts of Stromness by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Rainbow over the outskirts of Stromness by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

I took a bus to the small village of St Margaret's Hope

St Margaret's Hope by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

I say small village, it's actually Orkney's 3rd largest settlement with 550 people.

Churchill Barriers

It's on South Ronaldsay island, but I didn't need to take a ferry - this is linked to Mainland via Burray and a couple of islets by the Churchill Barriers. These four causeways were built in WW2 to protect the British Navy anchored in Scapa Flow, a natural harbour mostly surrounded by the Orkney Islands. 

The following photos are hardly urban but I reckon they wangle a place on this board under the 'civil engineering/infrastructure' category!

Churchill Barrier #3 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Churchill Barrier #3 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Churchill Barrier #3 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Fishing boats by Churchill Barrier #3 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Churchill Barrier #2 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Churchill Barrier #2 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Churchill Barrier #2 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Churchill Barrier #2 / Blockship by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Beach at Churchill Barrier #1 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

The labour force who actually built these things was mostly Italian POWs.

They requested a place to worship, so the British providen two nissen huts. From this humble structure, under the guidance of arist Domenico Chiocchetti, a prisoner from Moena, the prisoners created this beautiful chapel from the scrap materials they could scavenge around the prison camp. Chiocchetti even stayed after the war ended to finish the job.

After the war the 'Italian Chapel' rapidly deteriorated until a group of Orcadians set out to preserve it. Chiocchetti return in 1960 to help with restoration, and he and other prisoners returned to Orkney in subsequent decades, establishing ties with Moena.

Italian Chapel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Italian Chapel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Italian Chapel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Italian Chapel interior by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Italian Chapel interior by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Statue at the Italian Chapel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Birsay

Welcome to Birsay:

Birsay village by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

There's not much here. This collection of houses around a shop, above, is as dense as it gets. Surrounding this are a scattering of other houses, and a little further away, farms

Birsay houses by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Birsay houses by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Birsay farm by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

But it does have a couple of notable/historical buildings.

First, the Earl's Palace, built between 1569 and 1579.

Earl's Palace, Birsay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Earl's Palace, Birsay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Earl's Palace, Birsay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Earl's Palace, Birsay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Earl's Palace, Birsay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Earl's Palace, Birsay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Earl's Palace, Birsay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Next, St Magnus church - a church has been here since 1064, although the present building is mostly from the 1900s

St Magnus Kirk, Birsay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

St Magnus Kirk, Birsay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

St Magnus Kirk, Birsay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

St Magnus Kirk, Birsay - interior by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

if we then hop down onto the beach...

Birsay house by the beach by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Birsay beach by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

we can see another building of interest, a lighthouse on a nearby island

Brough of Birsay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Brough of Birsay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

and guess what, it's only a tidal island, and it's low tide, so we can walk across to check it out

Tidal crossing to Brough of Birsay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

The lighthouse dates from 1925, and was converted to solar-powered operation in 2002.

Brough of Birsay lighthouse by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Brough of Birsay lighthouse by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Brough of Birsay lighthouse by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

The Brough of Birsay hosts the remains of settlement from various eras, ranging from 6th century Pictish through to 11th century Viking.

Brough of Birsay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Brough of Birsay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Brough of Birsay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Brough of Birsay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Brough of Birsay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Brough of Birsay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Although totally non-urban, I simply must share a little taste of the cliffs and seabirds here

Cliffs at the Brough of Birsay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Atlantic / Rock / Shags by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Oystercatcher by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Cliffs on the Brough of Birsay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

lovely, lovely places...there are buildings that are really old.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

MyGeorge said:


> lovely, lovely places...there are buildings that are really old.


indeed... really _really_ old, because for my final 'chapter', we head back to c.3000BC

In 1850, a coastal storm coming in off Skaill Bay

Skaill Bay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

tore up dunes in the grounds of Skaill House, a Laird's mansion

Skaill House by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

and revealed something rather special: Skara Brae, Europe's most complete Neolithic village.

Skara Brae by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Skara Brae

This cluster of 8 linked houses was occupied from roughly 3180 BCE–2500 BCE. The dwellings contain a number of stone-built pieces of furniture, including cupboards, dressers, seats, and storage boxes.

Skara Brae by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Skara Brae by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Skara Brae - house 1 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Skara Brae - house 8 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Skara Brae - house 9 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Skara Brae - house 5 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Also thought to be more than 5000 years old, possibly Britain's oldest henge site, the Standing Stones of Stenness:

Standing Stones of Stenness by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Standing Stones of Stenness by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Standing Stones of Stenness by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Standing Stones of Stenness by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Standing Stones of Stenness by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Standing Stones of Stenness by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Standing Stones of Stenness by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

The Watchstone is nearby, overlooking the isthmus between the Loch of Stenness and the Loch of Harray.

The Watchstone by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Also nearby is the Barnhouse Stone, and the chambered tomb Maeshowe.

Maeshowe and Barnhouse Stone by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

On Winter Solstice the setting sun aligns with the stone and illuminates the rear wall of the 4.6 x 4.6m chamber inside via the 11m entrance tunnel.

Maeshowe was probably built in around 2800 BC.

Maeshowe and Barnhouse Stone by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Maeshowe in its agricultural context by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Tour party at Maeshowe's entrance by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

On the Ness of Brodgar, the narrow strip of land between the two lochs, lies the newest major Neolithic discovery. Excavation since 2003 at the site has provided evidence of housing, decorated stone slabs, a massive stone wall with foundations, and a large building described as a Neolithic "cathedral" or "palace". The site may have been occupied from as early as 3500 BC to the close of the Neolithic period more than a millennium and a half later.

Excavations at the Ness of Brodgar by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Excavations at the Ness of Brodgar by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Excavations at the Ness of Brodgar by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Excavations at the Ness of Brodgar by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Excavations at the Ness of Brodgar by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

The Ring of Brodgar is a stone circle 104 metres (341 ft) in diameter, the third largest in the British Isles. The ring originally comprised up to 60 stones, of which only 27 remained standing at the end of the 20th century. It has resisted attempts at scientific dating and the monument's age remains uncertain. It is generally thought to have been erected between 2500 BC and 2000 BC, and was, therefore, the last of the great Neolithic monuments built on the Ness.

Ring of Brodgar, showing ditch/bank by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Ring of Brodgar by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Ring of Brodgar by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Ring of Brodgar by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Ring of Brodgar by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Ring of Brodgar by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Ring of Brodgar by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Ring of Brodgar by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Ring of Brodgar by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Ring of Brodgar by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Ring of Brodgar by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Ring of Brodgar - wide angle by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Ring of Brodgar by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Ring of Brodgar by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

finally some random bus window shots of farms/villages/etc

Scapa Bay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Wet West Mainland landscape by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Abandoned house by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

The main road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

The main road / decrepid farm by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Western Mainland farmland on the bus back from Birsay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Western Mainland farmland on the bus back from Birsay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Rainbow over the Western Mainland by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Rainbow over the Western Mainland by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Rainbow over the Western Mainland by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Certainly puts our small existence into some context.....


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

A pleasure looking through these photos!

Missed this thread as I was out of the country/offline at the time. Looks like I'll have to explore the north of Scotland and its islands at some point.


----------

